# Can't buy tobacco with Master Card???



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

What?
I got some crazy shit on JR Cigars about MasterCard and went to investigate!
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2005/tobacco_mastercard.html


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

While it does not surprise me that nanny-stater Elliot Spitzer is orgasming over this move by MC, the linked article only references cigarettes. Who knows, perhaps our future purchases will be handled like hey-gal transactions.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Oops, I think I just made this too political. Sorry. :hn


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

This is dated March 2005.
I was starting to worry and put more orders in to continue my use of MC in Internet orders that are legal.
Tom


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

it is 2005,but it's all i could find on it.
this is what JR says when I order and a little box pops up
*
Please be advised that JR has recived notification from Master Card of new policies
which if enforced, will prohibit the use of MasterCard as a method of payment for purchases
of tobacco products and accessories.
Please press OK to continue or CANCEL to select Visa, American Express or Discover all of
which are not restricted by such policy.*


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, reading stuff like this and all the info about tobacco legislation really makes me feel like I'm in World War II Germany. It just disgusts me that this "great" country allows people to impose their values upon everyone else. And sadly, it will just keep getting worse. Can't the people learn from similar events in history such as the Prohibition?


Rev.


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

I've never bought from JR but I use my MC from Citi for all my cigar purchases...haven't had a problem...yet.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It might just be a preventavtive measure on JR's part.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I try to come up with something to say. It always ends up as a senseless tirade. Instead I'll just say Ugh.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

My order went through so,I hope I get cigars and not the FBI! :BS
It really is sick that something like this has to even be posted.

I feel like I'm buying pounds of heroin at JR's.



scottw said:


> It might just be a preventavtive measure on JR's part.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope this comes and bites MC in the ass and that's the reason I'm an amx and visa fan.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

No problem. I just cancelled my Mastercard and switched to Visa.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Visa and others won't be far behind, I'll wager
Tom


----------



## 1977topps (Jul 30, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Visa and others won't be far behind, I'll wager
> Tom


Then I'll happily mail a check!


----------



## SheepCigars (Sep 28, 2008)

Let me put a few :2 in.

Federal laws prohibit business from processing charges for gambling, tobacco such as cigarettes etc. Tobacco is considered "High Risk" because the rate of chargebacks is high. Many merchants process cards "offshore" because card processing overseas is not as regulated as it is in the USA. Card company's or more exact their settlement banks get pressured by our federal goverment to not accept tobacco purchases. Cigars tend to be left alone but not entirely and then that "shit" happens. When I was being reviewed for credit card purchases the settlement bank made sure there was no loose tobacco on my site. Its complicated this is the process:

1. Credit Merchant Processor ie: First Data
2. Credit Card Reseller ie: An independent agency that handles your Account with the Merchant Processor
3. Payment Gateway from website to card processor ie: Authorize.net
4. Processor who is the original Credit Merchant approves transaction
5. The transaction must go through a final approval from the settlement bank (The ones being pressured by the Feds).
6. Money gets transferred to Merchants bank account


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Christ,,,down the road I swear I'm going to do time for having or buying some smokes.....


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

c2000 said:


> Christ,,,down the road I swear I'm going to do time for having or buying some smokes.....
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


They'll have to peel my cigar from my cold, dead fingers...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

SheepCigars said:


> Let me put a few :2 in.
> 
> Federal laws prohibit business from processing charges for gambling, tobacco such as cigarettes etc. Not exactly true. This restriction pertains to INTERNET sales Tobacco is considered "High Risk" because the rate of chargebacks is high Again, not exactly true, Retail tobacco is not in the High Risk catagory. Many merchants process cards "offshore" because card processing overseas is not as regulated as it is in the USA. Card company's or more exact their settlement banks get pressured by our federal goverment to not accept tobacco purchases It is not the Federal government, but the Credit card associations that regulate the type of sales that are and are not acceptable. Cigars tend to be left alone but not entirely and then that "shit" happens. When I was being reviewed for credit card purchases the settlement bank made sure there was no loose tobacco on my site. It is not just loose tobacco, but the return and refund policies and other aspects of your site that was reviewed Its complicated this is the process:
> 
> ...


See my comments above in blue.

If this is what you have been told by the company/sales rep that does you processing, find a better company that will explain it to you more accurately

Ron


----------



## SheepCigars (Sep 28, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> See my comments above in blue.
> 
> If this is what you have been told by the company/sales rep that does you processing, find a better company that will explain it to you more accurately
> 
> Ron


 Ron Thanks Again to clarrify things, but it's always a thing to consider what a company does vs what the Fed's pressure you to do. ie: Drinking Age of 21, any state can make drinking legal at any age but the Feds pressure the states by refusing the state funds if they go below 21.

It wasn't things the Reps told me about it. But the research I did and the run around that I got and finally was able to settle on a reseller



> 5. The transaction must go through a final approval from the settlement bank (The ones being pressured by the Feds).The settlement bank does *not* have the authority to approve or discard transactions. Once there is an approval code assigned to the transaction from *the credit card associations* they MUST, by federal law, pass the transaction and funds to the merchant's account on file


To clarify a bit more its up to the bank in the final approval process when you sign up. For me the Bank made sure I did not have loose tobacco etc. But more importantly The Feds ARE going after the banks about buying tobacco. There was a recent case in which certain banks are not allowed tobacco purchases.


> Cigars tend to be left alone but not entirely and then that "shit" happens. When I was being reviewed for credit card purchases the settlement bank made sure there was no loose tobacco on my site. It is not just loose tobacco, but the return and refund policies and other aspects of your site that was reviewed


But the products you sell can ultimately decide your aproval. Some companys just won't touch you. No matter what your policys are. Examples are Rx Drugs, Guns, Auto Parts, and of course tobacco.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Been using MC for all my online purchases from all sources including JR's and never had a problem or seen that kink of warning or box pop up.

Chas


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a MC debit card. Never a problem.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Man, reading stuff like this and all the info about tobacco legislation really makes me feel like I'm in World War II Germany. It just disgusts me that this "great" country allows people to impose their values upon everyone else. And sadly, it will just keep getting worse. Can't the people learn from similar events in history such as the Prohibition?
> 
> Rev.


This is the most truthful thing I've read on this board in a while.


----------



## walleyedad1 (Aug 6, 2008)

my MC card works also :tu


----------



## walleyedad1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Now I have had a problem of it not working when there was'nt enough money in there. :r


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I use Mastercard at pipesandcigars.
The statement even reads:_ Habana Premium Cigar_.


----------



## Prospector (Oct 31, 2008)

I got that same pop-up message today from JR. I was just buying a Lampe Berger though so the purchase went through (I hope).


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

kansashat said:


> They'll have to peel my cigar from my cold, dead fingers...


They'll have to pull mine out of my cold dead mouth cause I'm gonna have a hunk a metal in my hands that they can try to pry out of my cold dead grip . :gn Bastages !


----------

